# Virtual Weather Station



## Aventureiro75 (9 Jun 2011 às 18:48)

Gostaria de saber se alguém possui a tradução do programa, Virtual Weather Station em português, para poder trabalhar melhor com ele.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Jun 2011 às 19:49)

Não existe tradução para Português. De qualquer forma as traduções não funcionam muito bem nesse programa.

Estação online na Moita?


----------

